# Mail me coupe les liens URL dans mes messages !



## Membre supprimé 4993 (6 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai pas retrouv&#233; dans ce forum en archives quelqu'un qui ait soulign&#233; le probl&#232;me mais si par exemple j'envoie a un ami un lien internet dans le corps du message par exemple si j'envoie le lien suivant:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=17

il le recevra par exemple tronqu&#233; comme cela:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php     ?f=17

isolant la suite apres .php !

Du coup mes correspondants me disent que le lien ne marche pas, c'est plutot p&#233;nible la plupart ne veulent pas prendre la peine de recoller les morceaux, ou ne savent tout simplement que c'est possible.

Je viens de faire un test en faisant copier coller un lien de safari vers mail Pomme-C et pomme-V ca cause le probl&#232;me vous pouvez donc le faire pour voir si vous avez ce souci.

J'ai test&#233; avec Firefox pour &#233;carter Safari du bug et ca fait le meme bug donc la fonction finder copier coller semble etre la responsable ou Mail.

Par contre si j'utilise le menu de safari "envoyer un lien vers cette page par courrier electronique" ca ne bug pas !

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

c'est parfois une " fausse coupure" 
 affaire de mise en page dans une fenetre , quand la fenetre est &#233;troite =>2 lignes ( et seule la premiere est un url """"actif""")

tu as un moyen simple

utiliser les raccourcisseurs de liens qui transforment des liens immenses en lien court

par exemple tinyurl ou burlit  et autres

3 parmi d'autres
http://burl.fergcorp.com/index.php
http://snipurl.com/frindex.php
http://urlx.org/#form


----------



## blaco (6 Janvier 2007)

Ta réponse est en Chinois...  
Je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire par tes "racourcisseurs" Un lien est un lien, non?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Ta réponse est en Chinois...
> Je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire par tes "racourcisseurs" Un lien est un lien, non?


non c'est pas du chinois c'est du français  
je suis obligé d'inventer un mot car il n'existe pas en ..français ( si tu le trouves en chinois bravo)  

A ce que je vois tu n'es même pas allé sur les sites car sinon tu aurais compris immediatement que.. ce sont des raccourcisseurs de liens

Alors j'explique... non d'ailleurs pas besoin 
il y a une magnifique explication en francais sur un des sites , là
special blaco , qu'est ce qu'un raccourcisseur de lien , petite explication en français car je ne l'ai pas trouvée en chinois


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

Il y'a un moyen tres simple de contourner ce probleme: créer des liens hypertextes dans tes messages.
Il te suffi de selectionner un mot ou une phrase et de faire clic droit (ou Ctrl-Clic) et de coller ton lien dans "modifier le lien" (ou modifier l'URL je sais plus) dans le menu contextuel.
A l'arrivée, au lieu d'un message du type:

Salut, je viens de découvrir un site avec des super photos de voyages. C'est à cette adresse http://jpmiss.free.fr/Acceuil/sommaire.html

Tu auras:

Salut, je viens de découvrir un site avec des super photos de voyages. C'est à cette adresse.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

tu as raison jpmiss , mais uniquement sous tiger, pas en panther


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as raison jpmiss , mais uniquement sous tiger, pas en panther



Certes, mais comme il n'a pas précisé sa version...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Certes, mais comme il n'a pas précisé sa version...



cetes mais ces liens raccourcisseurs de ces sites  marchent collés  dans toutes les applis de texte

est ce le cas du menu contextuel Tiger? ou n'est ce que dans Mail?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas: l&#224; je suis sous XP


----------

